# Best paint brand?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Tough question. For most of my painting career, I have loved Sherwin-Williams paints. Great colors, covered well, nice finish. The last couple years I have seen a decline in their paints........especially in coverage......& their pricing is very high. I have used Valspar with pretty good success. Price is right, coverage is good, and it's a good solid paint brand. I especially like their reds, yellows, (primary colors) that cover way better than anything S-W has. Behr is horrible and I always hear good things about Benny Moore. Overall, I would like to say S-W, but, I'm gonna vote VALSPAR.


----------



## Broderick (Dec 24, 2010)

Well it is a difficult question for me to tell goodyear mn because all are good paint brands but i mostly use Sherman williams.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

SW and BM are always good choices. If price is an issue go with thier contractor lines (Promar200 for SW and Superspec for BM) If you have to go big box stores go with Valspar from Lowes. It's not the greatest but it won't give you the disasters Behr will.


----------



## HDPaintPro (Dec 6, 2010)

I know that this is going to sound like a commercial...but I work at The Home Depot in the paint department here in Atlanta. I have used Benjamin Moore paints within my own painting company for about 15 years or more now. When BEHR came out with their new Ultra line I was willing to give it a try. I have since painted a couple of exteriors with it and several interiors with it and have been very impressed. The eggshell finish has the ability to resist that "moisture run" on the walls that you get in high humidity rooms like the kitchen or bathroom. Most of the time you can paint with just one coat to cover. But if for instance you are using deep colors like a red, then two coats for sure. Both the Benjamin Moore Aura line and the BEHR Ultra line are "low VOC". But the Aura is about $18 more per gallon.

Sometimes we professional painters need to experiment with other products just to (at the very least) satisfy our resolve.

Post pics if you can.:santa:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

HD, I am willing to give Behr another shot based on your response. My only previous experience was several years ago using BEHR on some doors.......it was paint the customer purchased and insisted on using. Anyway, it was white on white and it took THREE coats to cover. It was a Satin sheen that dried like it was FLAT. Customer was absolutely furious........my only major complaint in 30 years of painting. I swore no more BEHR after that.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Broderick said:


> Well it is a difficult question for me to tell because all are good paint brands but i mostly use Sherman williams.


 
Are you sure about that?:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

In my experience Behr in plain white semi does not cover at all, 3 to 4 coats were needed to cover over previously WHITE paint, not good.:no:


----------



## FordRacer2007 (Nov 28, 2010)

I always go with Valspar, I'm still in the process of painting our new house and I've used about 25 gallons of paint so far and have had no problems, have used it with paint brushes, rollers, and a power roller as well and it covers very well. The other good thing is if you are going to go with one of those tricky colors (ex. red), you can always switch over to the new HD cans and they will save you a couple of re-coats.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> HD, I am willing to give Behr another shot based on your response. My only previous experience was several years ago using BEHR on some doors.......it was paint the customer purchased and insisted on using. Anyway, it was white on white and it took THREE coats to cover. It was a Satin sheen that dried like it was FLAT. Customer was absolutely furious........my only major complaint in 30 years of painting. I swore no more BEHR after that.


Gymschu, I have a wonderful bridge in Brooklyn I am looking to sell... :laughing:


----------



## jbrick28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> Tough question. For most of my painting career, I have loved Sherwin-Williams paints. Great colors, covered well, nice finish. The last couple years I have seen a decline in their paints........especially in coverage......& their pricing is very high. I have used Valspar with pretty good success. Price is right, coverage is good, and it's a good solid paint brand. I especially like their reds, yellows, (primary colors) that cover way better than anything S-W has. Behr is horrible and I always hear good things about Benny Moore. Overall, I would like to say S-W, but, I'm gonna vote VALSPAR.


I've been using S-W for over 15 years and im glad im not the only one who has seen a decline in their coverage and increase in their prices. I still choose them but not all of their stuff. I have an old home with old plaster and lath so i needed flat paint to hide some waves so i tried their sure scrub and i love it for the price, but not sure how its gonna hold up yet.


----------



## HDPaintPro (Dec 6, 2010)

*Behr White*

It is true that the Behr white has poor coverage...Most white paint (from any manufacturer) has a small amount of color added to it to aid in coverage. Usually its black or grey and even sometimes dark yellow. The Behr white is the whitest on the market, but without that extra color in it the coverage is weak. So knowing that, you need to decide if you want "bright white" or slightly muted white with less coverage.

I myself even add a small amount of black to whites, just so I can be productive. But I do give up that "crisp clean" look.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

O...M...G...

I can't believe what I'm reading here!!!

I've been in paint retailing for goin' on 10 yrs. now, and I STILL shake my head over this "A drop-or-two of Black helps a paints' coverage..."!!

It's complete crap!

(I'm at an independent retailer, NOT a big-box of any type)

A drop or so of darker colorant in a White-base IS NOT going to make a hoots bit of difference in how OPAQUE (or "COVERAGE" to some) that base is! It obviously just changes the color slightly.
* I wish I knew where this myth started!
* A white base is the most opaque base in a paints' tint-base series. It's just simple fact, because the whites have the most TI02.
* HOWEVER...their are moderate differences in the quality & grinds of various TI's.
* YES...Black &/or Brown colorants are fairly opaque. BUT...to imply 1 or 2 drops magically change a white-bases' "coverage" from poor-to-good is complete baloney.

Yes...every brands "White"-base is a whisker different. The Co's I deal with however, don't add pigment/colorant from the factory. That's complete hooey. I've also talked to their paint chemists.

(...stepping down from my soapbox now...:yes

Faron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I recently used some BM exterior white
Puts Behr to shame....
And its just as bright a white as any I have seen


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

"stepping down from my soapbox now"...


Well, I, for one, am glad for that box.It is good to get the facts. I am not the best for putting things to words but you're post just did a fine job.:thumbsup:


----------



## HDPaintPro (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Faron,

what brand of paint do you sell? :confused1:


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello HD & gang,

We have ACE-Royal, Ralph-Lauren, & C2 (a higher-end line, with retails in the mid/upper $40's/gal.).

5 yrs. ago, we used to have a Behr line, "Behr Expressions". This was literally the same paint as Home-Depots had...just labled slightly differently, with the Behr logo. HD's lables were "Behr Premium-Plus". Again...literally the same paint, just 2 different color-libraries. We could call Behr-process for the HD formula's, if someone wanted a HD color made at our store.

Then when HD bought the "Behr" rights, Independent stores had to surrender their "Behr" branded cans, and were given a replacement Behr paint-line called "Expressions Gallery". The Behr logo was no longer on the lables.

Shortly after that, we dropped Behr entirely, took on C2, and haven't looked back! And we again have kind of an "exclusive" on Ralph-Lauren, since HD dropped Ralph for another "Decorator-branded" Behr paint...MS. We actually sold more RL than the HD in town!

>>> My white-base "rant" holds for ANY brand though. A drop-or-three in a white-base doesn't magically make it "cover" better. EPIC Urban-legend crap there!!!

Faron


----------



## SatManager (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion about Frazee Paint? It is a brand that is used in California, Nevada, and Arizona. I am working on closing on a house and all of the interior walls and trim need to be painted before I move in (and replace the flooring/carpet).


----------



## enos (Mar 7, 2012)

Just stay away from "contractor grade" paint. It is not uncommon for us to repaint houses after only 6 years because of the low quality paint that is so commonly used by painting contractors. This is so unfortunate because there are paints available today that will last 20+ years when applied correctly by a professional painter.


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

What about Para?! I think they are a solid brand. 

I agree with a previous post that Behr 'ultra' or whatever their top line is, performs well. I've seen an exterior where it was used years later and it still has a hard, durable finish. Honestly, brand matters less than the particular line. Avoid cheap paints!


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

21% selected Behr , 28% selected "Sherman" Williams. My time on this site is done. Good luck all.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Benjamin Moore tops. Sherwin Williams second. Behr never.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't like the choices.
www.kellymoore.com


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

JMDPainting said:


> 21% selected Behr , 28% selected "Sherman" Williams. My time on this site is done. Good luck all.


 
Why are you surprised? It IS a DIY site:yes:


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not a pro, but as a DIYer I like some things not on the list. For exterior wood, I don't think anything has worked as well as Cabot (though it's a solid stain not a paint). Ace Royal has also been good to me for some outdoor painting.

Inside, I've tried a lot. Behr, Glidden, Pittsburgh, Benjamin Moore, Valspar. Glidden is probably my favorite and "go to" brand. Pittsburgh makes good ceiling paint, Valspar makes paint I like to use for trim. 

After all the rave reviews I read here about BM, I have never been more disappointed in a paint than when I painted the kids' room with BM.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr. Paint said:


> I don't like the choices.
> www.kellymoore.com


Kelly is Benjamin's sister. Just kidding.

I used to use Kelly Moore and Benjamin Moore was second on my list in California. It's great paint, better even than Ben Moore, sold at a bit better price point, but available only through company owned stores and only in Western states---as I remember. 

Porter is on the survey list but likewise not easy to find as there are not many stores. There was a store where I lived running a great special so I tried it on one of my own rooms. Results were great and it acted like real paint. 

Glidden used to be alright until its foreign parent company box stored the formula. HD is starting to run ads for it more than for BEHRly paint here. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I vote Muralo. Their Satin Flow enamel is outstanding for trim.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

SatManager said:


> Does anyone have an opinion about Frazee Paint? It is a brand that is used in California, Nevada, and Arizona. I am working on closing on a house and all of the interior walls and trim need to be painted before I move in (and replace the flooring/carpet).


it is a member of the Comex group. ithe comex group owns about five small regional paint companies like Frazee, Parker, General Paint etc. if Frazee is anything like Parker paint its good stuff.


----------



## lucas2842 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Best Paint*



Gymschu said:


> Tough question. For most of my painting career, I have loved Sherwin-Williams paints. Great colors, covered well, nice finish. The last couple years I have seen a decline in their paints........especially in coverage......& their pricing is very high. I have used Valspar with pretty good success. Price is right, coverage is good, and it's a good solid paint brand. I especially like their reds, yellows, (primary colors) that cover way better than anything S-W has. Behr is horrible and I always hear good things about Benny Moore. Overall, I would like to say S-W, but, I'm gonna vote VALSPAR.


Once you try Porter Silken Touch on interiors, you won't use anything else - except possibly Benjamin Moore Aura. Both are a little pricey, but WAY outperform others.


----------

